# BESSACARR E540, 2009 Model



## INFILTROMETER (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there.

I hope that someone can help.

We have a 2009 Fiat based Bessacarr E540 that we purchased from our local dealer about six months ago.

Love the vehicle but seem to have two ongoing problems that need resolving.

1.
The bathroom door keeps jamming and is very difficult to open or close. The door frame on the lock side, not the hinge side, seems to twist or bow to such an extent that the door jams tight. The dealer has looked at it and their fitter rectified it but after traveling just a few miles the problem returned. Jacking the vehicle ar odd corners does not appear to ease the problem or make it worse. Does any body know of a permanent fix to overcome this problem?

2.
Before buying the vehicle we noted that the indicator panel above the door indicated a constant battery charge current of 8.7 Amps even with no EHU or a solar panel fitted. Eventually the dealer fitted a new control panel from NORDELETRONICA, and this cured the problem for a few days. The indicator now shows a constant battery charge indication of 24.8 Amps even with no EHU. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF, cracking user name, had to look that one up ☺☺ I am now better ejakatid.

Not sure about the door, could you post a picture of the problem.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

1. check the fixings of the surrounding walls. I had this problem and it turned out that the small bracket fitting that held the wall to the floor had worked loose. The bottom of the wall had moved very slightly, but enough to cause the door to stick.

2. Are you sure your panel is indicating charge and not current being drawn from the battery?

Finally, with a Bessacarr/Swift from around 2007-2009 make sure you keep a regular look out for damp problems in the floor. From 2009-2014 the problem was 'fixed' and from 2015 the new construction materials should have eliminated the problem altogether. I know you say you have a 2009 van but it may be a 2008 build that was not registered until 2009.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We had a 2007 Swift Bolero 630EW some years back (which is basically the same van as yours). We also had problems with the bathroom door and after a failed attempt by the dealer to rectify the problem I ended up dismantling the frame on the lock side and planing it down.

I can't exactly remember what I planed, whether it was the frame part itself or the panel that it mounts to (or a bit off both) but I do remember that it was fine afterwards. Doors mounted across the width of a van seem to be plagued with problems caused by the flexing of the van as it moves. Our current van has an end bathroom and the door on that can also suffer dependent on the weather and squareness when parked up.


----------

